# 3/8" Osrud bit question, grrrrrrrrr



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Bought a bit on eBay from Fred at Onsrud. It looks and feels like a great bit but I made a brain fart. Don't ask me why I thought a 3/8 router bit was going to fit into a 1/4 or 1/2 collet. What's my solution. I have a porter cable 690. Do they make 3/8 collets or something that adapts to the 1/2 inch collect?

Brain fart dask


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Dask...

Fred here...I saw this and wanted to respond, but I am not in the office right now...

I can check to see if we have a collet that can fit your machine though if not, I can take the bit back and exchange it for something that will work or refund your money...

Let me know if this works ...

Fred


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

I used the one I got with the Adapter Bushing and it worked just fine  GREAT BIT.. 

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

Adapter Bushings
#277 1/2" 3/8" $4.00 

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/33784-chip-breakers.html
==



dask said:


> Bought a bit on eBay from Fred at Onsrud. It looks and feels like a great bit but I made a brain fart. Don't ask me why I thought a 3/8 router bit was going to fit into a 1/4 or 1/2 collet. What's my solution. I have a porter cable 690. Do they make 3/8 collets or something that adapts to the 1/2 inch collect?
> 
> Brain fart dask


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply gentlemen.
Fred, sounds like bob has a solution to my problem. I would like to try an adapter bushing if you have one at a decent price. I did purchase 2 additional bits on ebay and paying for them tonight so maybe we can figure something out and getting them shipped together.

Btw...the blades for my delta chop saw and my crappy skil table saw are great. They cut through wood like a hot knife through butter.

Great product.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dask said:


> Thanks for the quick reply gentlemen.
> Fred, sounds like bob has a solution to my problem. I would like to try an adapter bushing if you have one at a decent price. I did purchase 2 additional bits on ebay and paying for them tonight so maybe we can figure something out and getting them shipped together.
> 
> Btw...the blades for my delta chop saw and my crappy skil table saw are great. They cut through wood like a hot knife through butter.
> ...


Hi dask - I picked up one of those bits also. I got a $4 adaptor from MLCS ( see Bj's link), works fine. I am super impressed with the 1/2" chipbreakers. Ran a few test cuts the other nite and put it to work today. I believe it is about the sharpest bit I've ever had.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks john, and yes the bit feels super sharp and sturdy. I actually bought a 1/4 and a 1/2 one also.


----------

